# Sorry, had to share!!!!



## mbogo (Sep 23, 2013)

1236748_563908280349885_1966813322_n.jpg



__ mbogo
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 23, 2013)

haha...classic.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2013)

Cracks me up every time. Here is one of of my all time favs from Gary Larson...JJ


----------



## mbogo (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh God I miss The Far Side!  Pretty much quit reading the comics when he retired.  The Best!


----------

